# Spring Festival Concert in Penang



## Neoghkl (Jan 6, 2013)

Dear all,

Chinese New Year 2013 is coming very soon. This is one of the most important festivals in Malaysia, especially in Penang, where Chinese concentrated.

Beside the festive atmosphere you are going to see along the roads in Penang, we ProArt Chinese Orchestra would like to invite you to PenangPac (Straits Quay, Penang) to enjoy our "Spring Festival Concert: Raving Dance of the Golden Serpent" on 2nd February 2013 (Saturday).


Happie Chinese New Yeah.... 


Neogh K.L.
ProArt Chinese Orchestra Management


----------



## Neoghkl (Jan 6, 2013)

In conjunction with Chinese New Year celebration for the year of SNAKE, Proart Chinese Orchestra proudly presents the “Spring Festival Concert – Raving Dance of Golden Serpent”. The concert pieces consist of cheerful rhythm to create a joyful festive atmosphere.


----------



## Neoghkl (Jan 6, 2013)

Proart Chinese Orchestra was founded in year 1998, it comprises of members from awards winning orchestras in the Northern Region of Malaysia. Proart Chinese Orchestra regularly participate in concerts, competitions and music camps in order to promote Chinese musical culture. In addition, it was frequently invited to participate in International music activities.


----------



## Neoghkl (Jan 6, 2013)

Ticket outlet would be at:
1. PenangPAC boxoffice (Straits Quay, Penang)
2. ilasso (internet booking)
3. ProArt Music (Mr. Ong: +604 2290253, +6017 4922025


----------

